# 4 Cross Bike/Ausrüstung/Regelment/Renntermine/Verbände



## Athos (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo leute ich hoffe ich bin hier in diesem Forum richtig.Ich bin auf Empfehlung von Falco Mille hier da ich durch Zufall auf seiner Seite  auf das 4 Cross aufmerksam geworden bin und ich nun Interesse daran habe diese für mich neue Sportart auszuüben.
Gibt es ein Regelment betreffend Ausrüstung ?? wenn ja wo nachlesbar, 
Gibt es auch in Österreich 4 Cross rennen oder nur bei euch in Deutschland ??
Welches Equipment benötige ich,
Welchen Rahmen könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Welche Teile würdet ihr auf einem 4 Cross Bike verbauen.
Ist das 4 Cross  durch einen Verband geregelt ??? 
Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht mit meinen Laienhaftenfragen und hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten


----------



## Trollobaby (5. Januar 2008)

mal die Suchfunktion benutzt?

Ich nehme an Falco empfahl dir das Forum im Allgemeinen und bezüglich Fragen zum 4Cross nicht im Speziellen das Supportforum von Nicolai!?

wahrscheinlich bist du hier am besten aufgehoben:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=153


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athos (5. Januar 2008)

@ Trollobaby doch falco empfhal mir genau dieses Forum *gg* da er meinte,dass hier kompetente Leute am Start wären die mir helfen könnten.


----------



## Trollobaby (5. Januar 2008)

okay, interessant


----------



## Monolithic (5. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn der Falco die Nicolai-Abteilung hier empfohlen hat: Schau in das oben verlinkte Unterforum rein, da ist die Chance viel höher, das 4X-Begeisterte deine Fragen lesen und beantworten als hier unten, wo sich lediglich alle Nicolai-reitenden Disziplinen versammeln.


----------



## Athos (5. Januar 2008)

Thy for help habe ich bereits gemacht


----------

